

iOS 4 Update Now Avaliable - glymor
http://www.apple.com/iphone/softwareupdate/

======
sophacles
Am I the only person who consistently sees headlines like this and thinks "I
thought cisco was on version 15 or something, wtf?" only to be reminded of
that other ios?

~~~
DavidSJ
Amusingly, Cisco also had a trademark on the name iPhone.

------
redrobot5050
I have heard rumors that iOS 4 is going to be a little pokey (as in slow
pokey) on the iPhone 3G. Can anyone attest to that? Or refute that statement?

And does anyone know of a site showing how to downgrade if I decide it is too
slow and I want to revert back to iPhone OS 3.1.3?

(Sorry to ask, but I figured this crowd would know the answers to both of my
questions off the bat.)

~~~
kxs
It feels slower. It seems to be possible to downgrade from iOS 4:

[http://translate.google.de/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl...](http://translate.google.de/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.apfeltalk.de%2Fforum%2Fanleitung-
downgrade-ios-t313210.html&sl=de&tl=en)

------
dcurtis
If you're a developer, the version released today is the same build as the one
that has been available as the GM Seed since WWDC.

No need to upgrade.

Edit: apparently there are a couple differences. Game center isn't installed
in the "retail" version, and there seems to be at least one fixed bug on
non-3GS devices (see comment below). But the build is the same.

~~~
ugh
Nah, it’s not the same. The “no-default-wallpapers-on-iPod-touches-3G”-bug is
gone.

------
rimantas
iPhone 3G owners (like myself) may want to check this
<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4204>

~~~
mikeryan
blarg - multi-tasking was the one update I wanted.

------
glymor
Direct download links: [http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-now-
available/comme...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-now-
available/comments/28781629/)

~~~
spicyj
The other two/three missing links: [http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-is-
now-live-soon-at-itu...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-is-now-live-
soon-at-itunes/)

------
mike_h
Careful if you have a 3G -- twitter reports are saying the new OS is even
slower than 3.x:

<http://twitter.com/#search?q=ios4%203g%20slow>

~~~
potatolicious
This is very strange - OS4 feels distinctly snappier on my 3GS.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
General consensus seems to be 3GS is faster, 3G is slower.

------
rbanffy
It makes me really unhappy with Apple that the 1st generation iPhones and
iPods, although having the same processor and memory as the 2nd generation
ones, were made incompatible with this release.

It's not nice when a hardware maker dictates I should buy a new gizmo to enjoy
the features practically identical gizmos have access to.

~~~
rauljara
This is not true. The original iPhone and iPhone 3g only had 128mb of ram. The
3gs has 256mb.

[http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-
ha...](http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-have-512mb-
of-ram-twice-the-ipad-and-3gs/)

~~~
xsmasher
He said 1st vs 2nd gen, not 3rd. The iPhone 3G gets this updates, and it has
the same amount of ram as the first generation iPhone / iPod touch. Same CPU
too.

There may be a technical reason, but that isn't it.

~~~
redrobot5050
Maybe the lack of a GPS? Also, the 1st Gen iPhone has the lowest-rated battery
life. Maybe those two factors led Apple to drop it. Maybe iOS 4.0 consumes
more power, because of CPU utilization and the experience was unfavorable.

Then again, I bought my 3G a month before the 3GS came out. Verizon screwed up
their deployment of towers in my area, at a time when I was job hunting and
needed to make/take cell phone calls. So I had to switch (before the 3GS was
release). But again, I've had my phone for less than a year, and it would suck
to have it be obsoleted/EOL'd by Apple.

They probably don't WANT to keep it around, but for customers like me, who
want their device supported for more than 13 months, they kept it.

~~~
rbanffy
The 2nd-gen iPod has no GPS either. That's no technical reason.

The only conceivable reason I find is the lack of bluetooth in the 1st-gen
iPod. I can't believe this is a requirement.

------
mortenjorck
Hmm. The iPod app has become very unstable for me. After downloading a
podcast, it reliably crashes to the home screen when switching tabs.

I will say it _is_ crashing to a very nice looking home screen, in any case.

------
nanexcool
Any word on iBooks? I'm not seeing it yet, only for the iPad.

~~~
ptomato
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8> should get you it
now. Otherwise it may take some time to propagate.

------
paul9290
Ive been using the final build for two weeks and been having a mail issue. I
use the mail client to receive and send my Gmails. Many times the count number
even after checking my mail remains and the count is wrong due me seeing in
the mail client phantom emails with no content. Also it does not do search
well returns no results at times but when I go to gmail on web search works
fine. Hope they fix this a bit annoying.

~~~
jawngee
Yeah I ran into the same issue, but it went away eventually.

------
pcc
It seems many are having issues with gmail via exchange/activesync on iOS 4 eg
<http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=932449>

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=5e07d...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=5e07dc8778026255&hl=en&start=80)

------
chmike
Is there any chance to become available for the iPad too? I'm very happy of my
iPad. I could not stand up from my bed this morning because of incredible back
pain when I stand up. This lasted all day and will probably tomorrow too. I
really enjoyed the iPad.

~~~
glhaynes
I believe the most precise date they've given for iOS 4 on iPad is "this
Fall".

------
nickpp
Updated and it promptly lost ALL my contacts. Looks like some conflict with
Google Sync which conveniently went offline afterward...

Teaches me well to install software on release day, next time let others test
it first...

------
gourneau
Does anyone know if mobile Safari supports websockets yet?

~~~
rmoriz
If you have an iOS 4 iPhone could you do us a favour and access
<http://vm.io/wm> and click "connect".

A near-real-time twitter feed should appear if WebSockets are supported
(tested w Safari5 Desktop, Chrome 6).

Please share your results. Thanks!

~~~
rufo
Doesn't look like it does just yet (3GS, iOS 4 GM seed).

------
Nogwater
Does anybody have a list that shows which of the new features are available on
the old 3G model? Is it just the multitasking and video that don't work?

~~~
heyjonboy
I had been looking forward to orientation locking
([http://www.tuaw.com/2010/05/04/iphone-os-4-beta-3-adds-
orien...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/05/04/iphone-os-4-beta-3-adds-orientation-
lock-ipod-controls-to-multi/)). Apparently they tied that feature to
multitasking, so no orientation locking on 3G.

------
amichail
It's taking forever to do the backup. I wonder if there's something wrong.

~~~
ComSubVie
That was also the case with the GM release, so this may be normal.

~~~
amichail
How much time does it take?

~~~
ComSubVie
I can't remember exactly, but the whole upgrade process (including backup)
needed somewhere between half an hour and an hour (on my 3G).

------
bradgessler
Pandora is finally useful.

------
ergo98
Worth noting that Android 2.2 "released" a month ago still isn't officially
available. Android fan here, by the way.

~~~
zyb09
Kind of off-topic, but since it's a discussion about iOS and Android, you know
what I think would be the best thing ever that could happen to the iPhone? If
Apple would officially support dual-booting Android. Think about it, Apple
could claim making the best device (in terms of display quality, hardware,
manufacturing), but also would be the only phone on the market that lets you
use the 2 best phone OS's at the same time. It would be kind of an advanced
feature, so it wouldn't interfere with the 'user experience' of the normal
consumer. Basically full of win for everybody.

Of course I can expect this to happen when hell freezes over I guess.

~~~
OmarIsmail
This is already pretty much possible. A jailbroken iPhone gives you the best
of both worlds - and you don't even need to go through the hassle of dual
booting. And it's actually ridiculously easy to get up and running.

I would argue that a jailbroken iPhone is currently the best device available.
You get Apple's slick UI and ease of use alongside Android's restriction-free
environment.

Interesting anecdote: I actually turned off multitasking with my jailbroken
iPhone. Except for some very specific cases I think most people are going to
find multitasking not a big deal at all.

~~~
zyb09
Well I've seen Android booting on a 3GS but that's not very stable as of know,
is it? If someone manages to get Froyo running flawless on an iPhone4 with all
the hardware support (camera, dual-mic, gyro, compass etc.) I would probably
get one (don't have much love for iOS).

------
sailormoon
How come it says tethering is new? Tethering has been available on the 3GS for
ages, I've used it numerous times.

~~~
j_baker
Are you in Europe? In the US, AT&T forbids tethering. I think the new update
allows you to tether but you have to pay for it.

